# What do you want for christmas?



## Denise1952

I want my brother Alan, that I haven't seen for 20 years, to make it here for christmas.  He says he is coming but the only catch is if they ask him to work.  He's not scheduled but he's been doing the same type of work 20, some years.  Now he is graduating and will be doing basically the same, but earn more dollars because of the degree.  I so want to see him.  I think the pic is from the year they told us there was no Santa:saywhat:


----------



## RadishRose

How cute Denise! I hope you get him. I want my family, good food and some perfume!


----------



## Denise1952

Ohhhhhhh, perfume, my sis and I were just talking about that.  My faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaave is Red Door  or Jean Paul Gaultier, yummers


----------



## Falcon

Nice post Denise.  What do I want?  I'm easy to please; world peace + a 40' twin diesel Chris Craft cabin cruiser.

Let me know where you parked it @ the marina.


----------



## Denise1952

I can park it John, but how do I get it down your chimney?

This one's on hold for you as soon as you help me figure how to deliver it


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Ooooohhhh,I`m with Falcon!!! I want a Chris Craft too! But not like his,I want one like this. This is what I learned to ski behind when I was 8 years old. You don`t have to worry about getting it down the chimney,Denise-just tow it behind your truck and drop it off....


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Seriously though,right now I just want my sister in law to recover from this horrible illness. If she survives,I will need nothing more for Christmas.


----------



## Denise1952

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Ooooohhhh,I`m with Falcon!!! I want a Chris Craft too! But not like his,I want one like this. This is what I learned to ski behind when I was 8 years old. You don`t have to worry about getting it down the chimney,Denise-just tow it behind your truck and drop it off....



Ok Mrs. R, free delivery for free ski-tows, LOL!!





Mrs. Robinson said:


> Seriously though,right now I just want my sister in law to recover from this horrible illness. If she survives,I will need nothing more for Christmas.



I so hope so Mrs. R., I hope you get your christmas wish!!


----------



## Ameriscot

I want just what I have - my husband on an island in Thailand.


----------



## Ina

Denise,
I too wish for your little brother to get there for Christmas.  And I hope your mysterious venture comes your way too.  

I asked Santa for an air conditioner for my art studio.  :wave:


----------



## Laurie

Just to wake up will do for me!


----------



## rkunsaw

I want peace on earth, oh never mind people have been asking for that every year since long before Santa Claus was born. It ain't gonna happen. Another good dinner with my wife will be fine.


----------



## Ralphy1

Emmanuelle Chirqui gift wrapped in Saran Wrap...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Ralphy1 said:


> Emmanuelle Chirqui gift wrapped in Saran Wrap...



LOL. I think I`m more likely to get my Chris Craft....


----------



## oakapple

Denise, do hope that your brother will be able to join you for Christmas this year.

I don't really want much at all, but books would be nice or perfume.


----------



## Denise1952

Ina said:


> Denise,
> I too wish for your little brother to get there for Christmas.  And I hope your mysterious venture comes your way too.
> 
> I asked Santa for an air conditioner for my art studio.  :wave:



I so hope for that AC for you Ina, I know how hot it is down your way.  I melted when I stayed near Humble, geesh  Thanks for your well wishes for me and lil bro



Laurie said:


> Just to wake up will do for me!


  Waking up is a good gift for sure, unless we really did wake up in paradise!! LOL



rkunsaw said:


> I want peace on earth, oh never mind people have been asking for that every year since long before Santa Claus was born. It ain't gonna happen. Another good dinner with my wife will be fine.


 No, there won't be peace on Earth until all people are gone, that is my belief.  Enjoy your good din with wife



Ralphy1 said:


> Emmanuelle Chirqui gift wrapped in Saran Wrap...


 I don't know who that is, but I hope you get your wish Ralphy.  That plastic wrap can be a bitch to get off though, I'm assuming you'd want to unwrap her?



Mrs. Robinson said:


> LOL. I think I`m more likely to get my Chris Craft....


  Hey, I'm busy wrapping the dang thing now!!  You better still want it, LOL!!



oakapple said:


> Denise, do hope that your brother will be able to join you for Christmas this year.
> 
> I don't really want much at all, but books would be nice or perfume.


  Thanks Oakapple  I think he'll make it, hope, hope, hope  Hey, I love books and perfume too, hope we both get some a dat


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Of course I still want my Chris Craft! But really,don`t bother wrapping it. Just a big bow will be fine! 

You know,I seriously have wanted one all my life. My dad did end up getting one when I was a kid,but it was a "cheaper" model and didn`t have all the mahogany. I was never very in love with it. Hubby`s boss has just the one I would want sitting on the lot at his body shop. It is heartbreaking. He and his wife spend A LOT of money for it and then spent $30,000 restoring it to brand new condition. They stored it at the marina on the lake and it was supposed to be under cover. Well,someone was negligent,there was a big storm and the boat sank. They pulled it up a few days later and again spent a lot of money restoring it. After a couple of months,it all started warping and peeling. They were sick. So it just sits there now-totally worthless. I don`t know how they stand to look at it every day....


----------



## Denise1952

That is so sad  To have something so neat, and beautiful, only to have it destroyed.  I do love the mahogany too Mrs. R.  I learned to ski behind a little boat, I think they used it mainly for fishing but it would pull 2 skiers.  We had a lot of fun on a lake called Loon up here in Oregon, those were great Summers


----------



## Raven

I  want our small family to be healthy and content and like oakapple I like books.

Denise, I hope your brother can join you for Christmas.


----------



## Denise1952

Thanks Raven

I never read much until about 3 months ago, then I got started on some "cozy" mysteries, here's a site where you can get lots of reviews on books.  I borrow all mine from the library right now, and read them on my Nook  Later, when I can, I want to get the rest of the Annies Attic series, I've only read 7 of like 28 in the series, they are really fun

https://www.goodreads.com/group/show/1357-cozy-mysteries

I will be on here off and on this christmas, sometimes even with company, christmas can get lonely  I like being able to come here anytime hugs, and a very Merry Christmas/Happy Holiday to all!!


----------



## oakapple

You too Denise.:biggrin-new:


----------



## avrp

Continued health for my loved ones and I.

...and I wish time would slow down a bit


----------



## drifter

I'll just ditto Marty's comments.


----------



## Vivjen

I am hoping for a signed copy of a book about Thomas Cromwell; (Henry 8 and all that...)


----------



## rt3

Hoping for a new flux capacitor. Old one is getting late.


----------



## mariana

I want someone to be with me for Christmas day---I also want that same someone to replace the eternity ring that he gave me last Christmas, but threw away in April---because HE lost his temper. !  This was after he dumped me, very painfully and heartlessly. 

We are seeing each other again--so I live in hope--but not much !!


----------



## fureverywhere

I have more than fifty books on my Barnes and Noble wish list. A new ankle would be nice. Chanel Noir, but this year we have to be frugal, I've been out of work. But eventually the Chanel...but maybe four or five books would be nice I don't need gifts, I get to hold Mr. Baby


----------



## AZ Jim

rkunsaw said:


> I want peace on earth, oh never mind people have been asking for that every year since long before Santa Claus was born. It ain't gonna happen. Another good dinner with my wife will be fine.


I'm with you Amigo on both counts.


----------



## AZ Jim

rt3 said:


> Hoping for a new flux capacitor. Old one is getting late.


I wish they were all this easy.


----------



## Ameriscot

I'm getting what I want for xmas - sunshine, beaches, great food, and the love of my life to share it with.


----------



## IKE

I can't think of any material things that I'd want Santa to bring me.

I've got a good woman, we have a roof over our heads, clothes on our backs, a dollar or two in the bank, good health and full bellies.......I'm pretty content.


----------



## fureverywhere

Oy, but a new ankle would make me so very happy...


----------



## hollydolly

I've sent my wish list for a new back,  *fur*...so if I get that, you're next in line for the ankle.. :rockon:


----------



## oldman

Really don't want for anything. I think most of us are to the point in our lives that if we want something, we buy it. My kids usually come up with something that I have never thought about. I enjoy receiving gift cards from restaurants. As for material things, I have no desire for anything.


----------



## Butterfly

I can't think of anything I want, either, except maybe a new roof.  But I don't think Santa brings those.

I have enough stuff.


----------



## Shalimar

Shalimar perfume please, and a new IPad. I have been especially good/bad this year??????


----------



## IKE

Shalimar said:


> Shalimar perfume please, and a new IPad. I have been especially good/bad this year??????



That should be doable.........I'll talk to Santa for you.


----------



## Shalimar

Thank you Ike. I will give you a Xmas plate of my holiday baking, and a glass of eggnog in appreciation for putting in a word for me with the man.


----------



## Karen99

I honestly don't long for any material thing. I get more joy out of giving...no wonder Santa is jolly 
:christmas1:


----------



## tnthomas

> What-do-you-want-for-christmas



1. for all the kids and grandkids to be stable and live right.

2. Lifetime health-care coverage, Kaiser Permanente(SoCal. Region).


----------



## deesierra

I have all I want, and am blessed with most everything I need.....except for a loving man to share it with.


----------



## IKE

deesierra said:


> I have all I want, and am blessed with most everything I need.....except for a loving man to share it with.



Your reply touched me.......I really hope you find someone to share your life with.


----------



## deesierra

IKE said:


> Your reply touched me.......I really hope you find someone to share your life with.



Thanks IKE, if it's meant to be it will be. The thing is, I've lived alone for a lot of years now and I've always been very self sufficient anyway. Not sure the right man is out there that could be patient with me......and my 5 dogs!


----------



## Kadee

I didn't really want anything , Hubby normally buys me a gift card for NoniB which is a mainly after five women's clothing chain ,who I buy most of my dancing skirts from ,but I have 40 now and don't want or need anymore ..99%  of them I already have are not frilly just a nice style in mainly jersey type fabrics it's cooler, more comfortable for dancing .......anyway hubby bought me a new dash cam for my car..


----------



## jujube

I'd love to have a new recliner for the living room....to replace the hideous monstrosity to which the Spousal Equivalent is passionately attached.  And I do mean attached....in more ways than one....


----------



## tortiecat

I want peace for the world( a tall order) health and security for me and my family.
My wants are few - family, friends, a good glass of wine.


----------



## chic

I've always thought wishing for world peace sounded brainless and trite. But this year I wish for that for all peoples of all countries. And good health! :love_heart:


----------

